# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.3 - Samsung S5310, LG F220K and more!

## mohamed73

*Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.3 - Samsung S5310, LG F220K and more!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.3 is out!  *Added support for:*
HTC Kaiser (KAIS130), LG F220K, LG P870H, Samsung GT-S5310!  *And additional support for:*
HTC One S (PJ40100)!  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.3.3 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *HTC Kaiser (KAIS130)*  - added Dead Boot/Device Repair, Repair CID, Repair IMEI, - *HTC Kaiser (KAIS130)* - Unlock (via Read Codes) (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
- *HTC One S (PJ40100)* - added Repair CID, Repair IMEI.
- *LG F220K* - added Dead Boot Repair. 
- *LG P870H* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Samsung GT-S5310* - added Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.**Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

